
Show HN: Rendering Jupyter notebooks in the browser - drej
https://github.com/kokes/nbviewer.js
======
jsjohnst
Surprisingly simple looking at the code. Wonder why this wasn't built in in
the first place?

------
cjbprime
Looks good!

